# History International - HINT Now H2



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The channel description seems to be the same.

Anyone know the reason for the change?


----------



## jcc (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, seeing how they have little in international history on there it makes sense. The good news is they have no plans to add reality shows and they got rid of the infomercial block from 5 AM-7 AM Eastern time so they are 24 hours now

Here for info

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_2


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Anyone know the reason for the change?


Boredom in the boardroom?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jcc said:


> The good news is they have no plans to add reality shows and they got rid of the infomercial block from 5 AM-7 AM Eastern time so they are 24 hours now


:dance:

anytime a channel gets rid of infomercials, it's time to celebrate!


----------



## jcc (Mar 29, 2010)

"fluffybear" said:


> :dance:
> 
> anytime a channel gets rid of infomercials, it's time to celebrate!


Of course


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> The channel description seems to be the same.
> 
> Anyone know the reason for the change?


http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/473189-EXCLUSIVE_New_Network_Name_Becomes_History.php



> While History has grown with reality series like American Pickers, Pawn Stars and Ice Road Truckers, H2 will feature an expanded programming lineup of historical series and specials from a global perspective. H2's new tagline is "More 2 History."


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> > While History has grown with reality series like American Pickers, Pawn Stars and Ice Road Truckers, H2 will feature an expanded programming lineup of historical series and specials from a global perspective. H2's new tagline is "More 2 History."


Any bets as to when it will start doing A LOT of reality shows..... 1.5 years for me, but porbably more like 1 year.

Now it would be nice if D* could get "H2" in HD


----------



## jcc (Mar 29, 2010)

"webby_s" said:


> Any bets as to when it will start doing A LOT of reality shows..... 1.5 years for me, but porbably more like 1 year.


I hope not. It says they have no plans to add reality shows but whose to say that will change if ratings fall, as a result of most other channels adding reality shows (MTV, TLC, History, etc) but I really hope not. When they changed their name to H2 I finally deleted History from my favorites list but kept H2 of course.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Regardless of how grand a cable programmer's original intent, eventually it will succumb to ratings and begin catering to the great unwashed, shoveling the putrid dung of faux, (so-called) reality programs. The indiscriminate masses may well deserve what they get, but I, for one, will not participate in lowering the average IQ of most of an entire nation!


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

While I agree with you *Nick*, History does do have a few good "reality" shows: _American Pickers _is interesting and so is _American Restoration_. The others are just kinda fluff history. Like _Pawn Stars_, I know it's a VERY popular show but now they have those stupid energy drink commercials. And _Swamp Poeple_, enough said. *jcc* has a good point.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I want real tv not reality tv.


----------



## jcc (Mar 29, 2010)

"Nick" said:


> Regardless of how grand a cable programmer's original intent, eventually it will succumb to ratings and begin catering to the great unwashed, shoveling the putrid dung of faux, (so-called) reality programs.


Yes, unfortunately as explained here http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/NetworkDecay. Mind as well enjoy it why I can


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

gee, remember the olden days when a channel aired the programming that its name implied?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> gee, remember the olden days when a channel aired the programming that its name implied?


Yeah, today we are like living in a sort of Alice in Wonderland world. Where whatever you read or hear, is the opposite of what it is.


----------



## jcc (Mar 29, 2010)

"fluffybear" said:


> :dance:
> 
> anytime a channel gets rid of infomercials, it's time to celebrate!


Unfortunately, they brought the infomercials back so that was temporary


----------

